# Hippo eatin a zebra !!!



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2007)

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007030568,00.jpg​ 
THIS is the terrifying moment a hippopotamus drags a zebra to its death — the first time an attack has been caught on film.   A BBC1 crew captured the incident and recorded the enormous hippo ripping its helpless prey apart with its massive jaws.
 David Breed, a wildlife guide working with the crew in Kenya, said: “I’ve only seen hippos kill wildebeest at river crossings five times in 20 years. I have heard stories about hippo attacks on zebra, but I’ve never seen one.”
 The footage will be shown on BBC1 at 7pm tomorrow during the final episode of the series Trek — Spy On The Wildebeest.

Check out the link on pic.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 21, 2007)

I think I had seen in Discovery a hippo eating another hippo's kid!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2007)

And I used to think hippos were just potato-eaters!!!


----------



## Stick (Jan 21, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> And I used to think hippos were just potato-eaters!!!



Shhhhhhhh,

Don't post on public forums what you think about yourself.


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice pix. Your posts rock dude.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

did you guys know that *Goats* sometimes *eat small birds*, like sparrow.

i saw this in Nat Geo around 2-3 years ago.

i couldnt find the same on NatGeo website though


----------



## Stalker (Jan 21, 2007)

looks more like a croc in hippo clothing 

anyway...nice post


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 26, 2007)

aren't hippos herbivorous?

ANyway, this is like the incident where a herd of pigs ate up a three year old boy


----------



## techtronic (Jan 26, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> aren't hippos herbivorous?
> 
> ANyway, this is like the incident where a herd of pigs ate up a three year old boy



*Thats what I was thinking too *


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 26, 2007)

That's what I thought too... that they were just _potato-eaters_


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 27, 2007)

hm.... maybe herbivores can EAT  flesh, but can't digest it.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well i think this got to do with global warming. Animals are not getting food to eat. 

So if herbivorous animals is carnivorous then the carnivorous is  herbivorous?.


----------



## madrasi (Jan 27, 2007)

*hens needs only hens no roosters please!!*

I have seen two hens *doing IT *one above other as normally rooster does with hen...is it something to do with Global warming .then we need to have more care on our animals and ..
anyways  nice article...
_Circus mein Dekha tha Boss- Ek aadmi uske sier Hippo ke Mooh pe daalke khade raha.Ab to Hippo se dar aaraha...Maansaahaari Hippos!_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2007)

^^Lesbin Hens


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 28, 2007)

His doctor must have told him(hippo) to change his diet. Too bad for the zebra. Lucky for the BBC guys his doctor didn't tell him to feast on the 'tasty humans'.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: hens needs only hens no roosters please!!*



			
				madrasi said:
			
		

> I have seen two hens *doing IT *one above other as normally rooster does with hen...is it something to do with Global warming .then we need to have more care on our animals and ..
> anyways  nice article...
> _Circus mein Dekha tha Boss- Ek aadmi uske sier Hippo ke Mooh pe daalke khade raha.Ab to Hippo se dar aaraha...Maansaahaari Hippos!_


^^


----------



## Apollo (Jan 29, 2007)

*Are Hippos herbivorous?*

Watch out for "The Dark Side of Hippos" on National Geographic. Prepare to get shocked! Don't say I didn't warn you. 



			
				thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> I think I had seen in Discovery a hippo eating another hippo's kid!


Yep, have seen that one myself too.


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: hens needs only hens no roosters please!!*



			
				madrasi said:
			
		

> I have seen two hens *doing IT *one above other as normally rooster does with hen...is it something to do with Global warming .then we need to have more care on our animals and ..
> anyways  nice article...
> _Circus mein Dekha tha Boss- Ek aadmi uske sier Hippo ke Mooh pe daalke khade raha.Ab to Hippo se dar aaraha...Maansaahaari Hippos!_


Homosexuality has been documented in a number of species.


----------

